
The Architecture of Battle of Wesnoth (2011) - thameera
http://www.aosabook.org/en/wesnoth.html
======
DrScump
"Forbidden You don't have permission to access /en/wesnoth.html on this
server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an
ErrorDocument to handle the request."

~~~
cmrx64
Works for me now, at least.

------
chmielewski
It's the Battle FOR Wesnoth

